# Union binding Burton board, need help



## Anderjen09 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi! Got my son the Union Contact Pro bindings and the 2019 Burton free thinker. The binding screws are too large for the channel. Website says they are compatible. Not sure what I’m missing here. HELP please!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The channel requires more than just what Union supplies. It has to have a T-nut also, that goes into the channel, which then the screws attach to.









Burton Snowboard Binding M6 ICS Channel Insert Hardware T Nuts


Burton ICS Channel snowboard binding hardware. This Burton Channel Hardware is the standard inserts that come with every Burton ICS The Channel Snowboard made after 2011. If you have any current Burton binding or for that matter any binding brand on the market and want to mount them to your...




boardmartredding.com


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> The channel requires more than just what Union supplies. It has to have a T-nut also, that goes into the channel, which then the screws attach to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think channel decks come with shorter screws no?

TT


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I think channel decks come with shorter screws no?
> 
> TT


According to this video, the union supplied M6 bolts are fine.

The board comes with the t-nuts. When you buy a EST binding, it does come with a shorter screw and special washer, the mounting location is at a shorter height than a traditional baseplate (or a Re:Flex binding).


----------



## Anderjen09 (Dec 25, 2019)

The head of the screw is too large to fit in the channel. I won’t be able to add a t-nut to the channel with the screw because I can’t get the screw in channel. Am I misunderstanding what you’re saying?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The head of the screw does not go into the channel. The t-nut that is supplied with the board goes into the channel.

Did you bother watching the video I linked?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Anderjen09 said:


> The head of the screw is too large to fit in the channel. I won’t be able to add a t-nut to the channel with the screw because I can’t get the screw in channel. Am I misunderstanding what you’re saying?


Is the little slider piece male?
Is it a post?

That channel is too narrow for normal screws.


TT


----------



## jonathan.hollenberg (Dec 19, 2021)

You are mixing up the screws with the channel inserts. They are two different parts. The inserts are in a tiny enclosed packet that comes with the board. The screws come with the bindings. The screws don't go in the channel.


----------

